# flamborough



## lala (May 12, 2012)

hi everyone im a newbie to this site,just wondering if anyone could direct me to a good wild camping place up near flamborough want to stop off there on way up to whitby thanks lala


----------



## runnach (May 13, 2012)

Flamborough itself is hit and miss behind the plough public house makes sense if en route to Whitby
Channa

The plough ph btw is en route near filey......do a little digging about you are sure to find it
Channa


----------



## suej (May 13, 2012)

Try the RSPB at Bempton, it's just a few miles north of Flamborough.  We've overnighted there before..spectacular chalk cliffs and sea birds.

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 13, 2012)

suej said:


> Try the RSPB at Bempton, it's just a few miles north of Flamborough.  We've overnighted there before..spectacular chalk cliffs and sea birds.
> 
> Sue



Yes I agree.  We go there a lot and this is the only spot your not likely to be moved on.  A few vans used to park up at Thornwick Bay but they are now putting chains across (the land is owned by the campsite who also own half of Flamborough!)

Wilding anywhere else is a bit chancy.  There are however loads of CL and CS sites all over the place so I would try one of them.  Fantastic place.


----------



## Robmac (May 13, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## runnach (May 13, 2012)

suej said:


> Try the RSPB at Bempton, it's just a few miles north of Flamborough.  We've overnighted there before..spectacular chalk cliffs and sea birds.
> 
> Sue



Do you know, all these years and never done bempton....well documented spot too

The brid to Scarborough road and Scarborough to Whitby offers a few options in its own right..Harwood dale is  stunning in my world....


----------



## suej (May 13, 2012)

Get your self there Channa! Lovely walk along the clifftops to Flamborough and plenty of bracing sea breezes/winds/gales..and that's in summer!

Sue


----------



## lala (May 13, 2012)

what about the layby on the right a couple miles out of brid usually as a sandwich van truckstop in the daytime and thanks for all your posts


----------



## runnach (May 13, 2012)

The one with the aerial at the side?.....stopped there a couple of weeks back no problems....behind the plough is possibly whiter less road noise, but both are ok
Channa


----------



## lala (May 14, 2012)

thanks channa  for the info be the first time wilding it for us  cant wait lol


----------



## SUGGY (May 14, 2012)

there is a parking area down the lane to south landing also we spoke to a couple that had slept over night near the green in flamboro without any problems , you can overnight at the ship in in sewerby , they have elson point and water but it is £10 , if you are at Goathland ask at the inn on the moor . the manager told me i could park in the inn yard for free just buy some beer please ... also same at Heyburn wyke , park in the pub yard and buy some beer ( real ale and excellent food ) go down through the trees to the bay fantastic .  watch me BBQ on ----  yorkshire beach bbq - YouTube


----------



## lala (May 15, 2012)

thanks suggy for the info, just watched your video on youtube all i can say is brilliant lol deffo gonna get the hubby doing same haha watch this space, true camping loz


----------



## scampa (May 22, 2012)

Hi & Welcome!!    :wave:


----------

